# Letting out part of a property for holidays



## Merseybob (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi all

And congrats on a nice simple and easy to get round forum site.

OK I have a question or two.
Last year we bought a town/village house in Ventas del Carrizal between Alcala la Real and Alcaudete on the way up to Jaen from Granada.
Geography lesson over!!!

The house we bought was a 3/5 bedroom one with the older original attached Casita of two rooms on two floors. The two rooms are big enough to create a self-contained living unit.
I know that Ventas is a bit off the beaten tourist track, but many people are fed up with the "Burger, Brit and Chips areas, heaving with tourists and are looking for real Spanish areas.

Questions are:
1
Has anybody any idea what sort of rent could be obtained from a small 2 room Casita, if it had a kitchenette and on suite shower room. It will be on 2 floors and has it's own front door. ?
My thinking is it could hopefully pay for the upkeep of both bits of the property and leave a little extra.

2
Does anyone see any great problems with the idea?

This is a long term project, as the main house project is still only half way done but liveable.

Regards Merseybob


----------



## John.malaga (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi Merseybob, Its a fantastic area. Still needs to open up a bit, but that's its appeal. Stress the rural nature, distances to National Parks - Cazorla/Baza - have a look here www(dot)spain-holiday(dot)com. Should give some ideas on prices in the area. Best. John


----------



## Merseybob (Mar 4, 2010)

John.malaga said:


> Hi Merseybob, Its a fantastic area. Still needs to open up a bit, but that's its appeal. Stress the rural nature, distances to National Parks - Cazorla/Baza - have a look here www(dot)spain-holiday(dot)com. Should give some ideas on prices in the area. Best. John


John
Thanks for that.
But there is only one in the area and it is a 3 bed country house.
I guess I need to do a bit more research when I am next out there.
I will keep searching for some more info.
If you come across anytthing else then let me know please.

Merseybob


----------



## John.malaga (Oct 7, 2010)

No problem. I'll keep my eyes open. Good luck with everything.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

You might want to apply for a _Casa Rural_ listing - full details here (under Proprietarios). 

Casas rurales, casa rural a casa rural. Alojamientos rurales

People who like to get off the beaten track (like me!) tend to look there first.


----------



## Merseybob (Mar 4, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> You might want to apply for a _Casa Rural_ listing - full details here (under Proprietarios).
> 
> Casas rurales, casa rural a casa rural. Alojamientos rurales
> 
> People who like to get off the beaten track (like me!) tend to look there first.


Alcalaina
That will be great when I have it done and finished in about a year but I was really after the general info as I said.
Looking quickly, apart from the site is in Spanish (and my Spanish is limited to reading the menu buying a drink and getting stuff from the builders merchants)

I don't seem to find anything remotely like ours will be:
Basically a 2 room 2 storey cottage that will sleep 2 maybe 3.

Thanks for the website though.

Regards Merseybob


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Merseybob said:


> Alcalaina
> That will be great when I have it done and finished in about a year but I was really after the general info as I said.
> Looking quickly, apart from the site is in Spanish (and my Spanish is limited to reading the menu buying a drink and getting stuff from the builders merchants)
> 
> ...


I would expect to pay around 50 euros a night/300 a week for that, a bit less in the low season. Hurry up and finish it so I can come and stay! And get cracking on that Spanish, you are going to need it!


----------



## Merseybob (Mar 4, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> I would expect to pay around 50 euros a night/300 a week for that, a bit less in the low season. Hurry up and finish it so I can come and stay! And get cracking on that Spanish, you are going to need it!


Oh! I know I am going to need to learn a good bit of Spanish but that's the least of my priorities at the moment.

Wow! That much it seems to make the idea feasable even if I only let it 5/6 months a year.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Merseybob said:


> Oh! I know I am going to need to learn a good bit of Spanish but that's the least of my priorities at the moment.
> 
> Wow! That much it seems to make the idea feasable even if I only let it 5/6 months a year.


Realistically, based on the people I know who rent out similar rural properties around here, you are doing well if you let it for 3 or 4 months of the year.


----------

